# Find someone to stitch labels in t-shirts, Los Angeles



## pandakaos (Feb 9, 2013)

Does anyone know a company/shop that sews labels into T-Shirts in Los Angeles? I have 200 shirts I need labeled.

Thank You!
Catherine


----------



## pandakaos (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,
Does anyone know a company/shop that does T-Shirt tag relabeling in Los Angeles? I have 200 T-Shirts I need labeled.
Thank You,
Catherine


----------

